# About this forum /group



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Good morning all 

I will tell you what this forum is about .

Some of us have been making a doll from a pattern we have either bought or a friend has bought it for you When we had made them we showed on the main Kp pages and made little stories up about them we did think it would be nice to carry on with chit chat so I got a Forum made up for this for those who wanted to have a bit of fun .

So this is what it is all about 

1 it is not for having a lesson on how to make the doll you have a pattern for that 

2 if you need any help on the pattern we will try to help you 

3 we will talk about what each of us used for hair and what yarn wool we used 
4 we will have a laugh about them going to school and playing with one another and the bad things they have done


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a very bad childhood, really NO childhood. No dolls, just work and a lot of fear. This is my chance to have a good time with my dolls. Like the saying goes, "You're never to old to have a happy childhood!" And being here with all of the other wonderful ladies and their Poppets and having a bit of silliness is just what I need!!!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I think this is a very good forum. I enjoy looking at all the beautiful dolls and teddies and all the great talented people.Good Luck .


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I had a very bad childhood, really NO childhood. No dolls, just work and a lot of fear. This is my chance to have a good time with my dolls. Like the saying goes, "You're never to old to have a happy childhood!" And being here with all of the other wonderful ladies and their Poppets and having a bit of silliness is just what I need!!!


Oh you said what I was thinking.... a very strange family
I had & escaped as soon as I could--never had a teddy so I overcompensate as an adult.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Guess I may be in the wrong place. I thought this was for all dolls.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

this most for teddies .


----------

